# Essex Fun/Companion Shows?



## GemmaSH (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi guys/gals, 

Just wondering if anyone knows of any companion/fun shows this for this year in Essex? I know there were quite a few last year but our pup was too young to go along to most of them, so hoping to get him out and about socializing with all the furries this year. 

Thanks in advance. 

G


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i would be interested because my nephew lives in essex and would like to take his daughter to anything relating to dogs


----------



## Quinn (Feb 9, 2013)

Have a look at the Robin Hood Game and Country Shows / All about dogs 
They are in Brentwood and Southend. Ipswich too


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

is that at the brentwood centre in may as i've already told him about it? unfortunately i think my nephew's wife has put her foot down to a dog. shame


----------



## susiebell (Nov 2, 2010)

Companion Dog Show & Family Fun Day
Belhus Country Park - Romford Road, Aveley, RM15 4XJ
£1.50 per class, enter in the ring

Show opens 10am
Pedigree classes judging starts 10.30 am

AV VETERAN (7 YEARS +)
AV PUPPY (6-12 MONTHS)
AV JUNIOR (6-18 MONTHS)
AV SPORTING
AV NON-SPORTING

Novelty classes not before 11.30 am

GOLDEN OLDIE
CUTEST PUPPY
BEST CROSSBREED
BEST RESCUE
MOST APPEALING EYES
BEST FANCY DRESS 
HAPPY FAMILIES 
BEST TRICK
WAGGIEST TAIL
MOST HANDSOME DOG
PRETTIEST BITCH
BEST CHILD HANDLER
JUDGES CHOICE

Lots of stalls plus have-a-go agility, fastest recall, children's activities and ask the expert

For more details [email protected]


----------

